# New to the forums



## ardwinna (Dec 18, 2003)

Hello, all! Ardwinna here. Our family consists of myself and my husband, two boys, and three cats. The cats are Tabitha (12-13), Cleo (7), and Dewey (4?). Dewey is the only boy cat, and he has polydactyly. There are seven toes on each front foot and six on each back foot. He also has long legs and a fat belly (round, hard fat..... not sloppy fat), so he's kind of silly looking. Tabitha is a prissy little snot. I'm pretty sure she was an Egyptian cat in a previous life. Cleo is timid and not too bright, but very sweet. The others tend to pick on her. 

We lost another cat named Smokey to FIV last year. He was a sickly stray that we picked up, and we nursed him to semi-health and kept him for a little over a year before he died. I still miss him. He was a great cat.

We will be moving out of state in March, and I'm wondering how Dewey will react. He's never had to move before, as he was born right across the street from our house. We're a military family, so the other two cats have been through moving before. Tabitha doesn't handle the drive well, but Cleo is okay. I'm hoping to get them more used to the car before traveling this time.

TTFN


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Hi and welcome the the forum, looking forward to seeing pics of the cats and good luck with your move


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum! Have any pics?


----------



## mismodliz (Dec 5, 2003)

welcome! and, yes, post pictures! we love them.


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Ardwinna and welcome!

Be sure to post some pictures, so we can see your fur babies (even the ones of that "prissy little snot", Tabitha :lol: )

Mike


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, Ardwinna! I'm so glad you've joined us. We want to hear more about your babies. I'm sure Tabitha would describe herself as proud, spirited, and discriminating. Thank goodness she can't read or you'd be in real trouble! I'll join the chorus....pictures, please.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello Ardwinna and Welcome. I haven't heard of a name like yours before 8)


----------



## ardwinna (Dec 18, 2003)

*thanks*

....for the warm welcome, everyone! 

Strangely enough, although I've been online and posting to bulletin boards for years now, I have no clue how to post pictures on them. 

Ardwinna's not my real name. My real name is just as odd. Ardwinna is just a name I use on some forums. Ardwinna is a Celtic goddess of forests.

Yes, I'm sure Tabitha thinks quite a lot of herself.  Really, she's a lot of fun to live with. She's very people-friendly and doesn't scare easily. Dewey is an irritable cat. He grumbles about everything. Cleo is not a complainer but she spooks easily.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

It sounds like you have some interesting cats on your hands. Welcome to the forum btw, and hope to see some pictures soon! :wink:


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## karaokekat (Jan 14, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

Hello and welcome!!!! @@@


----------



## JungleKitty (Jan 4, 2004)

So glad you joined! >>>(


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*New to the forum*

Welcome Ardwinna and kitties.
I'm the same as you - no idea how to do all the technical stuff with the photos. But if you want to know what my cat looks like, just have a look at Faile's Cujo! I think they were separated at birth :lol: 

seashell


----------

